# OSX-Shell mysql auf der Konsole



## cmyk-vienna (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leutz.
Sorry erstmal, daß ich mich da ins Linuxforum mit einem Mac wage, aber mir gehts primär um die Konsole.
Als klassischer Anwender hab ich mich jetzt mal an das Unix-Shell Tut von Kryptaesthesie gewagt, um meinem Mac mal ein paar zusätzliche Aufgaben zu verschaffen. 
In der MySQL Doku habe ich jetzt gelesen, daß ich die Datenbank auch direkt über die Konsole ansprechen kann. 
Auf dem Kübel ist ein MAMP installiert, wenn ich den jetzt aber über mysql ansprechen will, sagt er immer "-bash: mysql: command not found"
Was mach ich falsch - oder verhält sich der Mac hier nicht wie ein *nix?
Danke und lg.


----------



## deepthroat (21. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Wenn da MAMP installiert ist muß das ja nicht automatisch heißen, dass auch der MySQL Kommandozeilen-Client mit installiert wurde bzw. das das Programm sich auch im Pfad befindet.

Du kannst ja mal nach der Datei mysql suchen:
	
	
	



```
find / -name mysql
```

Wenn du so eine ausführbare Datei findest ist es wahrscheinlich das gesuchte Programm. Wenn nicht ist der Client wahrscheinlich nicht installiert.

Gruß


----------



## cmyk-vienna (21. Juli 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Hab jetzt einige Dateien namens mysql gefunden. Aber ausführen läßt sich davon keine.  Der Pfad in der Hilfe vom MAMP der als mySQL-Pfad angegeben ist existiert auch nicht - obwohl ich am MAMP selber nix gedreht habe... Komische Sache.


----------



## deepthroat (21. Juli 2006)

Hab grad im MAMP Forum ein ähnliches Thema gefunden: http://forum.mamp.info/viewtopic.php?t=213

Kannst du denn den MySQL Kommandozeilen-Client nicht so aufrufen:
	
	
	



```
/Applications/MAMP/Library/bin/mysql
```

Gruß


----------



## cmyk-vienna (21. Juli 2006)

Der Aufruf funktioniert so leider nicht aber danke für den Link. Ich werd mir das nachher mal genauer ansehen.
Danke erstmal. Lg.


----------

